# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  From Kara's FB page

## JEK

*
Still River Cafe*

Still River Cafe The last of the tomato transplants are in the ground. Over 500 plants and 19 different varieties - every shape and size imaginable. Although it is hard to choose, my favorites from our last harvest were the Black Prince (a stunning black tomato) and the tiny little currant tomatoes (about the size of a pea).


*Still River Cafe*
Still River Cafe Rhode Island striped bass season is open!!

----------


## MIke R

> [b]
> 
> Still River Cafe Rhode Island striped bass season is open!!




yes indeed!!!..and Mass soon after!!..and the good news is I already know we are ass deep in them....now we just hope the price stays up

----------


## andynap

Bob must have enlarged the garden. I have the Black and I have a White tomato that is the sweetest of all.

----------


## Jeanette

Roadtrip anyone???

Anybody interested in a summer Still River Cafe gathering?  Perhaps we could combine it with Mike's soiree on the Cape.

Jeanette

----------


## JoshA

I'm likely to be in the neighborhood on Aug. 16.

----------


## andynap

> Roadtrip anyone???
> 
> Anybody interested in a summer Still River Cafe gathering?  Perhaps we could combine it with Mike's soiree on the Cape.
> 
> Jeanette




Thanks Jeanette but we will be in Boston Labor Day week- can't do it twice.

----------


## MIke R

right now the SBHnline get together looks like Carnival Week ( August 12th )...Theresa and Mike are a lock and Kevin and Kate are working on it...I got my daughter and her boyfirend coming up and Wendi and Lena....if anyone else is interested you had better work on your lodging now as our Carnival Week is like Christmas week in SBH...only X rated...LOL....

it will be the usual harbor cruise of some sort and dinner....

----------


## MIke R

there are actually 3 get togethers this summer...one at the Buffett show...one on the Cape...and one in Boston

----------


## andynap

Is that Phyllis and me as in Boston?

----------


## MIke R

yup...Wendi and I and K&K are probably crashing your party

----------


## andynap

Wonderful.

----------


## JEK

Local fluke ceviche with spring pea and wasabi "carpaccio", farm radishes and nori powder

----------


## phil62

Kara-pretty as a picture.  Delighful to look at your presenations-they are worth a 1000 words. Amy

----------


## MIke R

and she only uses fresh local fish....go figure...smart girl that Kara...

----------


## JEK

From Kara's FB page. Yum!

Harvesting our first spring peas. So tender and delicious.

----------


## andynap

Mine are almost there- couple more days in the sun.

----------


## amyb

Are you actually getting sun down your way?

----------


## andynap

Some Saturday, lots yesterday and today is mostly sun. The rest of the week is iffy.

----------


## amyb

I have no window-alas and alack. Therefore, I missed the sun today. I will get home ASAP and putter in the garden. Hooray!!

----------


## MIke R

my peas are about the ONLY thing doing well..the rest of the garden looks mezzi morti

and yet another week of sunless cool, rainy weather...yipppeee

----------


## phil62

Left work in a major downpour. Cancel the puttering, Andy. As Annie sang-THE SUN WILL COME OUT, TOMORROW! or maybe Wednesday! Amy

----------


## MIke R

I drove home from  P Town to my house in NH....225 miles....in rain today

and that comes after fishing in the rain  for  a 4 hour trip...

Im freakin water logged.... :thumbdown:

----------


## JEK

We had sun all day, and then a thunderstorm  :thumbdown:

----------


## bto

Unbelievable amount of rain today in St. Louis...almost washed our backyard away...

----------


## Cheri

Bev, that doesn't look good.  I hope that isn't some of your new outside renovations cracking and floating away?!  I think we had close to 3 inches of rain in that storm yesterday morning and God knows how much last night and this am, probably about the same.  At least we haven't had any pool flooding this time but rain rain, please go away!

Cheri

----------


## GramChop

i'm sorry all you guys are having such horrible weather.  send some of that rain down south...my gardenias could use it!

----------


## Cheri

Missy, between this spring/summer and last year, we've had enough rain to last a lifetime.  Torrential downpours, awful, and very unusual for us.  How I wish we COULD send it your way!!!!

Cheri

----------


## amyb

Funny how weather is different all over the map! I have the greenest back yard I have ever had and we are in the house almost 40 years!  I squish when I do my chores, but it is truly lush.

----------


## GramChop

...and my wisteria is coughing from lack of rain!!!

----------


## amyb

I think the reason my clematis were spectacular was due to all the rain and cool air.

----------


## GramChop

i just love how you find the sunshine through the clouds, my friend!!!

----------


## Dennis

We're still talkin' 'bout flowers, right?

----------


## MIke R

flowers aint the problem....my Colombines....Honeysuckle....Day Lilies...Cosmos....Geraniums..Petunias are all rocking the house..the grapes look great...blueberries are flowering like mad...rhubarb looks super...


veggies is another story

----------


## amyb

Um, well yes.  "I've got sunshine, on a cloudy day. When it's cold outside, I got the month of May".  Thank you THE TEMPTATIONS! Seriously, here it is half past June and I am not really feeling summer yet.

----------


## Dennis

> Um, well yes.  "I've got sunshine, on a cloudy day. When it's cold outside, I got the month of May".  Thank you THE TEMPTATIONS! Seriously, here it is half past June and I am not really feeling summer yet.




Whew...when you mention how spectacular your clematis was....well, never mind...

----------


## amyb

I am laughing out loud, Dennis. You got me. YES, it most certainly is flowers that I am talking about here.

----------


## GramChop

now you know why i call him "menace"!!!!!

----------


## JEK

> now you know why i call him "menace"!!!!!



 He is a funny, funny guy . . . . some of his PTs, oh, don't get me started   :)

----------


## JEK

North Ashford Farm Spring Pea Gazpacho, house made lemon ricotta, prosciutto crisp, pistachio oil

----------


## andynap

Certainly is different and doable- sounds and looks good. Gazpacho it isn't.

----------


## JEK

http://recipes.rimag.com/recipe.asp?id=1471

----------


## andynap

You can call it filet mignon too but it isn't.

----------


## JEK

The Chef's call on naming a dish. Celebrate creativity  :thumb up:

----------


## andynap

Kara can call it what ever she wants.

----------


## JEK

Right. You could have said (thought) that in the first instance.

----------


## andynap

I love Kara and her food but Pea Soup by any other name is still Pea Soup. :crazy: 
GM once said the Corvair was a sports car.  :thumbdown:

----------


## KevinS

I don't care what Kara calls it.  It looks good, and I'm sure that I would enjoy it.  I've got to get down there....

----------


## andynap

> I don't care what Kara calls it.  It looks good, and I'm sure that I would enjoy it.  I've got to get down there....




No question and I am not happy being so far away from her but I will try this dish this weekend. I can make everything that's on that dish including the lemon ricotta. Worth a try.

----------


## JEK

It might feel like it is October outside but at least the plants think it is summer! Harvesting white, chioggia, red bull and golden beets, three kinds of carrots, kohlrabi, several varieties of radishes, the season's first fava beans, tons of fresh peas, glorious baby potatoes, chard, garlic scapes, fresh herbs, salad greens, edible flowers and more.

----------


## andynap

Nice- I picked some fingerling potatoes last week but most are still too small. The beets not yet. Beans soon tho. Peas all done.

----------


## MIke R

peas almost ready...nothing else close

----------


## JEK

Kinda amazing she is getting this much yield so farther North of you.

----------


## andynap

Bob has a hothouse

----------


## tim

We got our first ears of silver queen corn out of our garden today, trey delicious!  We've already been enjoying everything else: spinach, lettuce, beans, zuchini, squash, tomatoes, and cucumbers.  I think this is our best garden ever, probably because of the rains we've had instead of our usual summertime drought.

----------


## JEK

Do you have a hothouse?

----------


## tim

Smartass resonse, "No, the air conditioning is working very well." }:| 

Real answer, no.  It's all outside in a fenced in garden that we've had for about twelve years.  The fence keeps out the deer and rabbits pretty well, but squirrels have been a real nuisance some years.

Neat tag line!!

----------


## GramChop

i envy ya'll's gardening expertise.  my thumb is so black it's not even funny!!  i do love fresh veggies, though.

----------


## KaraBrooks

> Certainly is different and doable- sounds and looks good. Gazpacho it isn't.



Hey Buddy!  Let's look at the roots of gazpacho - it started with bread, salt, garlic, vinegar and olive oil in Southern Spain.  It was only later that tomatoes were added.  My version has all the essentials - bread, salt, garlic, aged sherry vinegar and EV olive oil plus shallots and, of course, fresh peas (if the Europeans can add tomatoes and call it gazpacho I can add peas and do the same). I also add a tarragon tea because I love a little tarragon with my peas.  

Anyway - I kid!  Hope all you guys (and gals) are doing well. The sun is actually out today - amazing.

----------


## KaraBrooks

> Certainly is different and doable- sounds and looks good. Gazpacho it isn't.



Hey Buddy!  Let's look at the roots of gazpacho - it started with bread, salt, garlic, vinegar and olive oil in Southern Spain.  It was only later that tomatoes were added.  My version has all the essentials - bread, salt, garlic, aged sherry vinegar and EV olive oil plus shallots and, of course, fresh peas (if the Europeans can add tomatoes and call it gazpacho I can add peas and do the same). I also add a tarragon tea because I love a little tarragon with my peas.  

Anyway - I kid!  Hope all you guys (and gals) are doing well. The sun is actually out today - amazing.

----------


## andynap

Hey  Buddy- we miss you and Bob and I was kidding too. Anything to get JEK's B/P up which is easy to do.  :p

----------


## JEK

Making saffron semolina cavatelli today - 00 flour, extra fancy semolina flour, Reynolds Farm eggs, saffron threads

 

The secret ingredient -- Reynolds Farm eggs from a local farm a couple of miles from us. Amazing!


 

The proof is in the yolk - simply gorgeous. These are happy chickens.

----------


## andynap

Save some for us- see you soon.

----------


## JEK

*Still River Cafe* We launched our new 10-course chef's tasting menu last week for the first time and everyone really seemed to enjoy it. Plan on making a night of it (most of our guests stayed 3 - 4 hours) and please do mention that you would like it when reserving.

----------


## andynap

Looks wonderful. I wonder what's for lunch when we go in September?

----------


## JEK

The advantages of an oppressive heat wave - the squash blossoms have finally arrived (along with the baby squash). Dodged many a happy bee to harvest dozens this morning.

----------


## andynap

And what is the guess as to what they will be stuffed with? Home made ricotta? Goat cheese?

----------


## MIke R

Front Street does it as  a choice...goat cheese or bufala mozzerella

both are a winner.....and if my trip gets cancelled tonight I am heading right there for some

----------


## phil62

Love those squash flowers-I hope Bernard still keeps them on the menu and continues to turn them out at Wall House. One of my favorite starters on island...Amy

----------


## JEK

Still River Cafe Thanks Connecticut Magazine for awarding us one of the Best of 2009 Chef Awards - Best Chef: Locavore!

----------


## MIke R

well, well..well deserved


did I say well deserved?

----------


## andynap

Nice beets. :)

----------


## JEK

Still River Cafe's Photos - SRC's Chef's Tasting Menu - *Yum*!

 
Tasting amuses - dukkah dipped house cured salmon, tomato, feta and watermelon, crispy escargot ravioli, pork belly and camembert panini

 
Jonah crab salad with a duo of soups - honeydew melon and watermelon

 
Quail egg ravioli topped with Italian black truffles in a parmesan broth
 
Steamed lemon pudding
 
Assorted chocolates - lavender, anise caramel, hazelnut and orange-parmesan

----------


## amyb

A slice of heaven on a plate. Kara, this all looks amazingly delicious to me. Amy

----------


## Jeanette

Amazingly delicious and amazingly beautiful!  I can't remember ever seeing such beautiful and unique food presentations before.

----------


## GramChop

wow....beautiful presentation.  i can only imagine how delicious that meal is in real life!  i will know one day!!!!  congrats to kara and bob for her accolades in connecticut magazine!

----------


## JEK

Still River Cafe Watermelon radishes - one of our favorite signs of fall!

----------


## JEK

From the Farm - Lemon Cucumbers. This is an heirloom variety that dates back to the 1800s. It is sweeter than a normal cucumber. When they are young, they are delicious eaten raw with the skin on. As they get a bit older, peel them for a terrific salsa.

----------

